
Sony Bets on Blockchain to Reshape the Future of Public Transport - Farbodkhz
https://cointelegraph.com/news/sony-bets-on-blockchain-to-reshape-the-future-of-public-transport
======
verdverm
No crypto, so why the need for a blockchain? The real problem is siloed data
behind diverse APIs

